

Explanation from the Quora / Mechanical Turk Spammer - AndyParkinson
http://thoughtleadershipmarketing.com/reputationattack

======
micmcg
The guy sounds like a moron, but one that knew exactly what he was doing,
rather than the ignorant & innocent moron he tries to claim to be. Total BS
explanation.

------
jayzee
Regardless of if he is a moron or not...

He made a mistake. Haven't we all at some point? He admits his guilt and
apologizes. That is more than most people. (the Palin woman's spokesperson
saying those are not gun-sights for example).

------
jcr
I doubt he learned his lesson, but it is still an interesting read.

~~~
AndyParkinson
I call BS on him. No way he can be as savvy a marketer as he claims and not
know the implications of getting caught for what he's doing...

~~~
scottkrager
No one just wakes up one morning and thinks, "Oh yes, Mechanical Turk, I've
been meaning to try that out...."

------
kevinburke
tl;dr Upvotes don't necessarily reward quality, and if your post doesn't get
upvoted, tough luck.

